# Logoerstellung Fußballverein



## Krasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo


und zwar will ich für einen Fußballverein ein Wappen erstellen, allerdings sollte, will ich im Wappen horizontale Bereiche einzeichen, die alle gleich Breit sind.. nur weiss ich nicht wie ich das machen sollte Die Bereiche die dann neben einander liegen sollten das verschiedene Farben haben!  8)

Das sollte so aussehen:






Falls jemand noch genau weiss wie man am Rand (im inneren Bereich) so genau zeichnen kann, der soll sich melden!

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (26. Dezember 2007)

Entschuldige bitte, aber deine Fragestellung finde ich sehr verwirrend.

Du willst ein Logo erstellen, dass horizontale Linien/Elemente haben soll und verweist auf ein Bild mit Vertikalen. Wofür dient das Bild? 
Du kannst doch beim Rechteckauswahl Werkzeug die Art auf "feste Größe" setzen. Dadurch einstellen einer festen Höhe bekommst du immer gleichhohe, horizontale Linien/Elemente.

Und was meinst du mit genau zeichnen?

Ich hoffe, der Ansatz hilft dir bei deinem Vorhaben. Ansonsten bitte noch mal verständlich konkrete Fragen stellen ..


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Krasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Dennis Schmidt hat gesagt.:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber deine Fragestellung finde ich sehr verwirrend.
> 
> Du willst ein Logo erstellen, dass horizontale Linien/Elemente haben soll und verweist auf ein Bild mit Vertikalen. Wofür dient das Bild?
> Du kannst doch beim Rechteckauswahl Werkzeug die Art auf "feste Größe" setzen. Dadurch einstellen einer festen Höhe bekommst du immer gleichhohe, horizontale Linien/Elemente.
> ...



KLingt echt verwirrend. Ich meine entweder oder? So wie beim Wappen das bereits oben angeführt ist. Da sin Spalten herunter die alle gleich Breit sind die will ich in mein Wappen auch einbauen..aber ich weiss nicht genau wie? Ich hoffe jetzt klingt es verständlicher?!


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (26. Dezember 2007)

Wie angesprochen, das Rechteckauswahl-Werkzeug kann in der Optionsleiste unter "Art" auf "Feste Größe" eingestellt werden. Wenn du nun schon die Gesamtbreite der Spalten kennst und weißt wieviele, denn errechne die die Breite einer Spalte und gib diese Maße dort an, Z. B. Gesamtbreite = 500 px; 10 Spalten, ergibt eine Spalenbreite von 50 px. Sollte doch so kein Problem sein.


----------



## Krasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Dennis Schmidt hat gesagt.:


> Wie angesprochen, das Rechteckauswahl-Werkzeug kann in der Optionsleiste unter "Art" auf "Feste Größe" eingestellt werden. Wenn du nun schon die Gesamtbreite der Spalten kennst und weißt wieviele, denn errechne die die Breite einer Spalte und gib diese Maße dort an, Z. B. Gesamtbreite = 500 px; 10 Spalten, ergibt eine Spalenbreite von 50 px. Sollte doch so kein Problem sein.




okay, Danke hast mir sehr geholfen, nur muss ich es heute noch probieren!
Melde mich dann wieder.... und wie du bei dem Wappen auch siehst ist im inneren Bereich wo die Spalten sind außen herum ein weißer Bereich der auch gleich Breit is wie bekomme ich den so hin?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (26. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich gibt es immer mehrere Wege ..

Ich würde mir mit dem Pfadwerkzeug diesen Rahmen zeichnen, Pfad speichern, dann als Auswahl laden und "Kontur füllen"


----------



## Krasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Das mit den Rechecken funktioniert ganz gut, aber wenn es unten angekommen ist überlappt es meistens, was kann man da machen? Klar kleiner machen... aber das Wappen ist unten auch nicht gerade meistens ist es schräg?

Und leider funktioniert das mit dem Pfad bei mir nicht.. bei mir nimmt er nichtmal einen Punkt damit ich den Rahmen zeichnen kann!


lg daniel


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (26. Dezember 2007)

Also die Balken würde ich erstmal so lassen und mich um den Rahmen kümmern. Wenn der nachher besteht, einfach die Ebene des Rahmen über die Balken legen und mit dem Radiergummi die Spalten anpassen.

Beim Pfadwerkzeug muss in der Optionsleiste "Pfade" eingestellt werden, nicht "Formebene" oder "Pixel füllen" und es muss "Zeichenstift" eingestellt werden. 
Wenn du eine Vorlage für den Rahmen hast, kannst dir das Bild ja in dein Dokument ziehen und den Rahmen per Pfad "abzeichnen". Pfade sind ja so toll und lassen sich problemlos skalieren.
Beim Rahmen kannst du auch eine Ebene in der gewüschten Farbe erstellen und denn einfach die Auswahl des Rahmens davon abziehen, die Auswahl den vergrößern, so dass die gewünschte Rahmenbreite entsteht, Auswahl umkehren und abziehen. Wie es dir besser passt.


----------



## Krasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Das mit den Pfaden verstehe ich nicht.

Schau mal:






Wie krieg ich jetzt diese Rechtecke so, dass es mir Sie nur innerhalb des weißen Bereiches anzeigt? d.h.: der gelbe Rahmen sollte sichtbar werden!


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (26. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn du mit mehreren Ebenen gearbeitet hast, denn verändere einfach die Reihenfolge, so dass der Rahmen über den Balken ist und radieren auf der Balken-Ebene alles überflüssige weg.

Was verstehst du bei den Pfaden nicht?


----------



## Krasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn ich radiere ist ja nicht alles weg was ich will, und schließlich muss der Hintergrund transparent sein damit ich die unterste Ebene hinaufziehen kann! Das mache ich dann so damit das passt: Auswahl - Farbbereich auswählen und dann wählt es die weißen Bereiche aus und die lösche ich dann!
Und dann klappt das.

Morgn zeig ich dir mal mein erstes Exemplar!

Und das mitn Pfad funktioniert bei mir überhaupt nicht. wenn ich den Zeichenstift nehmen markiert es mir den inneren Bereich, also die Punkte die ich auswähle alles was darin liegt.
UNd wie soll das dann gehn damit ich so ne Art Kontur bekomme?

Und die Optionsleiste finde ich auch nicht oder besser gesagt steht da nichts!


----------



## Krasse (27. Dezember 2007)

und was sagst?
mir gefallen die Farben noch nicht?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (28. Dezember 2007)

Ziemlich klein ..

Also von der technischen Seite her finde ich es gut gelungen.

Bei den Farben solltest du dir noch mal Gedanken machen, es sei denn, die müssen ins Logo rein. Aber vielleicht könnte man auch denn anders vorgehen.

Ist der äußere, schwarze Rand wegen der Größe/Qualität so "ausgepixelt" oder ist das so?


----------



## Krasse (28. Dezember 2007)

Das muss so klein sein, 120x120 Px!

Was meinst du mit mussen die Farben ins Logo rein?
Du meinst einfach andere Farben?

Und was kann man da sonst noch machen?

UNd wegen dem Rand weiß ich nicht genau..dann man das genauer machen?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (28. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn es für einen Verein ist, denn hat dieser ja in der Regel schon seine Vereinsfarben. Natürlich müssen die denn zwecks Einheitlichkeit und Wiedererkennungswert ins Logo.

Guck einfach mal, ob du die Kante nach außen glatter bekommst.

Will der Verein so ein Logo haben oder ist das dein Vorschlag? Möchtest du andere Vorschläge machen? Du könntest ja noch mit Formen und Farben experimentieren ...


----------



## Krasse (28. Dezember 2007)

Wie bekomme ich die Kanten glatter?

Ja ich werde woll noch experimentieren müssen!
Das ist nur ein Vorschlag!


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (28. Dezember 2007)

Kann ich dir so pauschal nicht sagen. Die Kanten innen sind alle glatt, nur die außen nicht. Weiß nicht, ob du da anders vorgegangen bist.

Hast du mal an Vektor-Programme gedacht?

Probier ruhig noch ein wenig rum, mach dir Gedanken, überlege dir Designs etc. 
Alles was direinfällt erstmal niederschreiben/zeichnen oder so, noch nicht bewerten. Ganz am Ende guckst du dir alles an, verbindest vielleicht Ideen oder suchst dir die zwei oder drei besten raus und setzt sie um.


----------



## Krasse (31. Dezember 2007)

http://teamchefforum.tonline.apa.net/images/avatars/295238730469e43ff6ab98.gif

kannst du mir sagen wie man dieses Funkeln beim "C" hinbekommt?

lg daniel


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ein einfacher Sternpinsel.


Alex


----------



## Krasse (31. Dezember 2007)

und wie bekomme ich das so hin?
Könntest das even. erklären?

Danke

lg daniel


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Januar 2008)

Krasse hat gesagt.:


> und wie bekomme ich das so hin?
> Könntest das even. erklären?
> 
> Danke
> ...



Das hat Alex hier schon recht gut gemacht :

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/254339-blin-bling-effekt.html

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Januar 2008)

Mensch...das habe ich ja schon vergessen 

Danke Philip.


Alex


----------



## Krasse (2. Januar 2008)

Danke, das funktioniert auch...aber wie bekomme ich den dann so glänzend? eine einfache Farbe tut das nicht! So sehe ich das halt!

lg daniel


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Januar 2008)

Zeig mal dein Ergebnis.


Alex


----------



## Krasse (3. Januar 2008)




----------



## Alexander Groß (3. Januar 2008)

Da musst du nur einen feineren Sternpinsel verwenden. Der jetzige ist zu grob.


Alex


----------



## PapaSchlumpf92 (3. Januar 2008)

Hey... 
Hier gibts ein ganz guten, den benutze ich jedenfalls sehr gerne und der müsste bei der Sache die du machst auch gut passen...
MfG PapaSchlumpf92


----------



## Krasse (3. Januar 2008)

funktioniert trotzdem nicht so wie auf dem bild!


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. Januar 2008)

Was funktioniert nicht?


Alex


----------



## Krasse (3. Januar 2008)

Ja das funktioniert!

und ich krieg ich den jetzt so gut hin?

1. ist der Stern standard im CS2? Wo krieg ich den sonst her? Wo finde ich den?
2. Wie formatierst du ihn?
3. pinselst du den hinauf?
4. Wie kriegst du ihn schräg?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

lg daniel


----------



## AnubisKaNi (3. Januar 2008)

Der Pinsel ist Standard....

Schau einfach ma bei deinen Pinseln...  unter *Verschiedene Spitzen*

Einfach neue Ebene, größe des Pinsels einstellen und ihn da hin brushen wo du möchtest! 

Schräg macht man den ganz einfach!

Da du ja nun dein Brush auf die neue Ebene hast, selektierst du die Ebene und drückst STRG+T  !

Nun kannst du beliebig drehen und vergrößern, indem du mit dem Mauszeiger an die jeweiligen Fixpunkte gehst!

Du bekommst das schon hin, =)  Helf auch gerne dabei 

Mfg Anubis


----------



## Krasse (5. Januar 2008)

Beim ersten Bild mit dem Stern besser bekomme ich das nicht hin!

Beim 2ten wollte ich fragen ob jemand ein Tutorial findet für Flammen beim Logo?
Hab jetzt 1 h gegoogelt und auch beim Forum durchgesucht, jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr!

lg daniel


----------



## AnubisKaNi (5. Januar 2008)

Meistens hast du Glück un findest solche Tribals als Brush Krasse! 

Musst mal schauen, ok, bin mir eg. sicher!

Mfg Anubis


----------



## Krasse (5. Januar 2008)

als Pinsel?
find ich nichts leider!


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Januar 2008)

Ich würde das ganze mit Pfaden realisieren.
Es sieht aber auch mehr nach einem Vektorbild (Illustrator) aus. 

Damit dein Stern gedreht ist würde ich ihn an deiner Stelle auf einer eigenen Ebene erstellen. Dann kannst du per Strg+T so drehen wie es dir gefällt. Vielleicht noch die Deckkraft etwas reduzieren und fertig.


Alex


----------



## AnubisKaNi (5. Januar 2008)

Also ich mein sowas in der Art hier


http://falln-brushes.deviantart.com/art/Tribal-Brushes-22134369

Also must einfach mal bei Google: Tribal Brushes eingeben und schauen ob du eine Form findest die du gut gebrauchen kannst =)

Das Colorieren danach wird kein Problem sein und ich sag mal ein Brush nimmt dir viel Arbeit ab, weil mach sowas mal mit Pfaden.... da sitzte ewig dran! 

Mfg Anubis


----------



## Krasse (5. Januar 2008)

Leider finde ich keinen Brush..kannst du mir eine Link geben?


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Januar 2008)

Unter dem Link von AnubisKaNi (nötigenfalls erst registrieren) gehst du auf "Photoshop Brushes" dort dann im rechten Suchfeld einfach mal "Fire" eingeben.


Alex


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Wenn ich mal kurz einlenken darf.
I.d.R. haben die Vereine ihr Wappen auch auf z.B. Trikots.
Hier gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. das Wappen ist gestickt.
2. Bügeltransferfolie.
3. Siebdruck.

Zu 1: Haltbarkeit: diese Variante ist ewig haltbar.
Nachteil: Farbverläufe (z.b. durch Schatten) sind nur sehr aufwendig realisierbar.
Zu 2: Haltbarkeit: hält nur von heute bis morgen. 
Vorteil: geringe Produktionskosten und Farbverläufe sind einfach realisierbar.
Zu 3: Haltbarkeit: zwischen Variante 1 und 2.
Nachteil: siehe Variante 1.

Bevor man sich also gedanken darüber macht wie das Wappen aussehensoll, sollte man sich erstmal darüber Gedanken machen wo/wie esverwendet werden soll.
Bei Screenmedien (z.B. einer Homepage) spielt es keine Rolle wie dasWappen gestalltet ist (von reinen Textbrowsern mal abgesehen  ).
Bei Printmedien (Offset-/Digitaldruck, z.B. Vereinszeitung, Flyer, Eintrittskarten usw.) ist es eigentlich nur eine Kostenfrage.
Bei Textilien oder z.b. dem Aufkleber für den Tourbus *protz*  istman schon erheblich eingeschränkt und/oder braucht einen finanzstarkenSponsor.

Auf grund des Kostenfaktors und der hohen flexiblen Einsatzfähigkeit würde ich das Wappen daher möglichst einfach gestalten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## AnubisKaNi (5. Januar 2008)

Hi...

Also so eine ähnliche Form bekomme ich hin, wenn ich bei mir "waves" brushes nehme...

Also sind es nicht zwingend Fire Brushes... 

Mfg Anubis


----------



## Krasse (5. Januar 2008)

@alex 0 treffer

@anu kannst mir bitte einen Link geben? morgen schaue ich dann mal unter wavezs nach!

@Dr Dau es ist nur für ein Forum ein Wappen!


----------



## ink (6. Januar 2008)

http://browse.deviantart.com/?catpath=resources/applications/psbrushes/&order=9&alltime=yes&q=fire
Da haste Brushes en masse


----------

